# Rear Speakers



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I am starting to redo the interior of my 1967 GTO. I have a few questions, actually I have a lot of questions. First, my car is not original and I don't really care if it is; I do however want is fairly close as so the "guy who thinks he knows everything about cars" doesn't start dishing my ride. I want a decent sound system in it, (not a teenage boy type, just better than stock), so that eliminates the stock radio (which I don't have anyway). I see Ames has some nice aftermarkets that "look" original and they look alright to me. What about the speaker in the rear? I see that my car has the spot for one speaker in the center of the rear tray. Can you get a decent sound out of one speaker in the rear? Or would the under the seat ones be better? Will the sound come out of the vinyl seats ok? Or should I revamp the back tray to hold two speakers? I need to get this decided before the headliner trim etc. goes in. 
Also, I am trying to find a book that will help me with the how the headliner, trim, 1/4 panels, and such are attached. Mine was all removed, so I can't use it for a guide. 
thanks


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Mike:
I am in the same situation. I know they make a kind of "split" single speaker for use in the dash location but I haven't noticed any in the 6X9 size. I have pretty much decided to put kick panel speakers in the front and if there is a speaker of the split type available, I intend on trying one in the back. If you find one like this in your travels, please post it here or PM me and I'll do the same.................
Chemnick


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, did you guys ever consider a speaker "box" in the trunk? 

Pretty easy to build a custom unit to fit or just get a couple of the truck units. I've built a few ported boxes for subs and speakers for others and they deliver great sound and are removable and no cutting of your car required. You can even incorporate an amp in or on the box to supply power to the speakers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you can easily make a rear package tray that would look factory with mesh holes for two 6x9's- you would have to cut holes in the metal for the speakers and mount them to the underside of the metal . the package tray is just a piece of fiberboard wrapped in vinyl,
you can buy that piece from opgi for $25 with no holes in it that comes with vinyl on it. just peel the vinyl off, mark out wher the speakers go, drill out a hole pattern with a 3/8" bit. spray glue the vinyl back on and then carefully cut the holes out and that would look factory enough to fool "that guy" and you would have great stereo sound. or just dont give a $hit and top mount them
the one speaker in the rear will not give you stereo sound and dont waste time putting them under the seat


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...What are the speakers listed in Ames Pontiac (M188L page 156) all about. I don't know that much about speakers but they say they a special dual voice coil speakers, giving you stereo sound from existing speaker locations. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Built box to fit up under rear tray from inside the trunk, hangs from two 3/8" eye bolts attached to the package tray with wing nuts. Used rubber door bumpers for isolators between tray and box when it's up in place. I did not cut a thing and left the package tray solid with no screens and the AM in the dash. you have to literally get in the trunk to see the speaker box.


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice work...so are you saying that the sound coming through the package tray and jute pad with no screens is ok? I would think that the sound would be dampened? Don't they have package trays with screens all through them? You have a lot of sound equipment going on there...I don't know if I need all that...I bet you can rattle the neighbor's windows?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

And with those speakers, don't need the rear window defogger that is missing.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

That speaker just has twin voice coils meaning any stereo signal that comes from the radio at and above the frequency those are rated will be heard. you will NOT get a real stereo sound since the center speaker is just that - in the center. you need speakers on either side of your head to get stereo. That speaker probably sounds 100% better than the paper stock one.
I would also think that instg8trs setup is muffled(sorry) since the sounds waves are directed straight into a steel plate and being sent right back at the speakers. 
VERY difficult to keep stock appearance and get a high quality sounding system. For the record I went the non-stock look, 
4 sets of Infinity reference series component mids and highs with active crossovers
1 10" JL Audio W2 sub in carbon box
2 Infinity Reference series amps 1 4 channel for highs and mids 1 single channel for sub
All run by a Kenwood DVD deck
I cut holes in my doors and in my rear deck- I like to hear the music clearly:crazy:


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

Crusty, Jeez you have more electronics than a Kiss concert....I don't think I need all that...I love the seats though, what kind are they? Where did you get them?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

The seats are out of an 06 gto, all power very comfy. got them on ebay $600, fronts and rears, had to fabricate some custom brackets but well worth it for doing any long distance drives


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I put speakers in my '67, I used two of the factory rear grills (normally used for the one center 6"x9") and put them in the conventional locations on the packing shelf. The grills are available from Ames (and probably others) and were not very expensive. I painted them with SEMs interior satin black and they really blend in with the packing shelf. I can put any 6"x9" under there and nobody knows.

$.02

Chuck


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that is a very good solution to the "factory" look issue


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> When I put speakers in my '67, I used two of the factory rear grills (normally used for the one center 6"x9") and put them in the conventional locations on the packing shelf. The grills are available from Ames (and probably others) and were not very expensive. I painted them with SEMs interior satin black and they really blend in with the packing shelf. I can put any 6"x9" under there and nobody knows.
> 
> $.02
> 
> Chuck


So did you cut out new spots for the speakers or just utilize the existing non-speaker holes to let the sound through? If you did use the existing "sound" holes did you screw them tight to the metal or use some grommets between the metal and the speakers? thanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

My speakers were mounted when I bought the car, but were mounted below the cardboard (did not sound good!). The steel was already cut out. I put the speakers against steel, but I did put some foam strips between the speaker frames and the packing shelf steel.


----------

